# After Xmas Sales



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Just a reminder to be thinking about those after xmas sales. It's a good time to get outdoor lighting stuff like colored floodlite bulbs, spike flood bulb holders, extention cords, lighting controlers, reindeer for hacking to wolves, and any other animated figures. 
So has you are out shopping, make a note to yourself about where you seen stuff and plan on checking back a day or two before xmas for the sales to start.
Christmas may not be the best holiday, but it still has it's uses.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

excited looking to make the wolf hack this year


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Picking up one of those animated reindeer is definitely on the list this year Of course, seeing as how they're only $20 at Home Depot, it's not like we really need to wait for a sale.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Keep an eye out to the trash as well after Xmas. I scored a moving head reindeer (it had some broken rattan on head) that had a perfectly good rotating-head motor inside.


----------



## Uncleanspirit (Dec 1, 2009)

Excellent ideas. I can never seem to have enough colored bulbs.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

RoxyBlue said:


> Picking up one of those animated reindeer is definitely on the list this year Of course, seeing as how they're only $20 at Home Depot, it's not like we really need to wait for a sale.


Geee, Roxy, anybody can buy at regular price. Where is your sense of adventure, that feeling of beating the odds.

And Deb your totally right. Checking out curbys after the holidays is a must.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Bone Dancer said:


> Geee, Roxy, anybody can buy at regular price. Where is your sense of adventure, that feeling of beating the odds.


LOL, I can't tell you the number of times I've heard Spooky1 say "But it's not on sale" when we're shopping He's quite the bargain hunter and loves to haggle as well.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Geez Roxy, you make me sound like a cheapskate.  I just like to get a bargin. Oh, we will get one of those deer for half price this year. Our graveyard needs a wolf.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I wrapped one of mine in torn, moldy/dirty looking sheets, glued on bulging eyes & made a sign that sez MUMMY DEER-EST....


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> Picking up one of those animated reindeer is definitely on the list this year Of course, seeing as how they're only $20 at Home Depot, it's not like we really need to wait for a sale.


Some major store just advertised those deer for $10. But I didn't pay attention to who it was. And it wasn't a Black Friday thing.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

debbie5 said:


> I wrapped one of mine in torn, moldy/dirty looking sheets, glued on bulging eyes & made a sign that sez MUMMY DEER-EST....


Um...lol....that took me a minute. Now I feel stupid. But I get it. Very cute.

Btw...anyone seeing any of those great xmas sales...please share.


----------



## CRAZYBOUTHALLOWEEN (Jul 19, 2009)

Don't foget those moving Santa's, i have been wanting to make something out of those too..


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Another thing along this line. After Christmas is a good time to check the catalog places too. Oriental Trading puts alot of thier Halloween stuff on clearance. So if you have a list of catalogs dont forget to check them out for clearance sales.

http://www.orientaltrading.com/


----------

